# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Reemo, smart wristband, Reemo, Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Reemo

"Control Your World with Reemo" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearables Elite 8: Gesture control wristband for stroke patients triumphs over smart onesie"

by Stephanie Baum
April 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"VOXX Advanced Solutions Partners with Reemo Health to Distribute the Reemo Personal Independence Smartwatch"

January 7, 2019

----------

